# Interval generator



## GunnerJ (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello all, last night I printed the 26 week training program to get prepared for going through the pipeline. I looked through it and it says to reference the interval generator and use your times to calculate new run time requirements. I can't for the life of me figure out how it works, and a Google search and searching inside the forums has not shed any light on the subject. Any help with this would be much appreciated.


----------



## Jael (Dec 12, 2015)

Not 100% sure which running calc you are asking about but here is two running calculators you can use which seem pretty cut and dry.

McMillan Running Calculator

Running Calculator -


----------



## Chase F (Dec 22, 2015)

GunnerJ said:


> I can't for the life of me figure out how it works.



Mother of god, I thought I was the only one. Thank you for the links, Jael.


----------

